# HOW MANY OF YOU ARE GETTING RIPPED OFF WITH "MISSING TRIPS"



## B4ndafter (Apr 5, 2015)

How many off you as drivers are getting ripped off by Uber, when they do not pay you for trips. Or when you have to travel 20+ miles to make $2.00 dollars?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Do not travel 20+ miles for a pick up, unless you know the ride is going to make you crazy money. Around here we can't even get pinged that far away.

That said, it's not uncommon to have some runs that do not make you money. The goal is to keep those to a minimum while looking for those runs that do net you some solid profit.


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

I had 2 trips never show up, only two I did for the day! both were min rides so I am still waiting to hear why.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

i look at my trip list daily
unless you talking about trips showing up missing only days or weeks later after previosly showing up?


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

A trip was missing from my trips lust.
I notified Uber and got it fixed.
Just go ahead and notify Uber.


----------



## B4ndafter (Apr 5, 2015)

Wow! You guys are awesome! I thought I was the only one! I was venting, but, for JUST cause. Every one of my issues gets STUCK in their email "SUPPORT" (NOT) loop that takes 10 to 20 email conversations to resolve my inquiries (NOT). They NEVER read or ignore: or WORSE, WILLFULLY ignore EVERYTHING that I write to them. I ALWAYS give them EXACT details regarding my concerns. I ALWAYS get a boiler plate response.

One example, aside from their RIPPING ME OFF for MULTIPLE rides that I did.

Example:

I had their "RENTAL" phone and they announced that drivers could download their "APP" to my own iPhone. This meant I did not have to pay them $10.00 a week for their "RENTAL". I thought that was GREAT! I was NEVER able to get the "APP" to install on my iPhone. I reset, restored, did a "FACTORY FRESH" reinstall of iOS and this "APP" never worked.

I had over TWENTY "SUPPORT" emails, most of which were, Oh, YOU CAN DOWNLOAD THE APP at their link. I kept telling them that I did not need that level of support. 

Yet, they kept REPLYING, "HERE IS THE LINK to download our APP"

In EVERY email, I requested higher level support. Nothing.

I had sent their "RENTAL" back. They kept charging me for it.... 

They charged me for the three weeks it took them to "RECEIVE" their RENTAL back. 

At the $40.00 they CHARGE I could have had a NEW SEPARATE phone plan. 

And ended up OWNING them MONEY. With NO INCOME, OR USSAGE!!!!!!! 

I gave up and asked them to send me one of their iPhones.

It took them 3 weeks to sent me the NEW RENTAL.

I could not work. 

I don't know about you guys, but, that was a HUGE hit to my income.

I am not having great luck with Uber. Maybe they don't care???????


----------



## Duane McCormick (Mar 13, 2015)

I check my trips daily as well. Sometimes the total Ni,bet of trips will be "x" and then when I check again, either that evening or next morning the total will be "x-2" or "x-3" it gets to be frustrating at times


----------



## startin trouble (Apr 6, 2015)

I've been reading these threads for awhile (mainly for entertainment purposes) and am constantly amazed how some who complain about uber are clueless. Here is what you should know and what you should be furious about. 
Uber is not stupid enough to out and out steal fares from you, but they do steal from you everyday and here is how they do it. They do it with refunds and no shows. Uber only under the rarest of rare circumstances will refund a passenger directly to their credit card all almost all concessions that are given to riders are done in the form of credits to the passengers uber account. So if you have a no show and this passenger emails disputing the charge uber gives the $5.00 back top the passenger in the form of a $5.00 credit to their account and then takes the $5.00 off of your driver statement. The way they steal from you is that $5.00 that you made never is actually returned to the customer and uber never loses out on their 20 percent. The only one who loses out is the driver who gets nothing. it's a violation of the partner statement and illegal but it's the type of case no lawyer would ever touch because of the risk and cost involved of taking on such a case. This is one of those things that only the federal government could afford to take on. So that's why uber it's so liberal about giving customers "refunds" all the are doing is giving your money to a different driver and of course keeping the money you made them. uber never losses.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

B4ndafter said:


> How many off you as drivers are getting ripped off by Uber, when they do not pay you for trips. Or when you have to travel 20+ miles to make $2.00 dollars?


POST # 1 /@B4andafter: Ahoy & Welcome
to the UP.net Forums
from Sunny and Getting Sticky Marco
Island on Florida's Wild SouthWest Coast.

Please, in order to be Taken Seriously,
reenter Your Age. Your the 5th "20
Something" to put in an age of 104 to
115 which although YOU may find
amusing will INSURE THAT YOU
ARE IGNORED BY THE PEOPLE
you need for help. Comprende?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

startin trouble said:


> I've been reading these threads for awhile (mainly for entertainment purposes) and am constantly amazed how some who complain about uber are clueless. Here is what you should know and what you should be furious about.
> Uber is not stupid enough to out and out steal fares from you, but they do steal from you everyday and here is how they do it. They do it with refunds and no shows. Uber only under the rarest of rare circumstances will refund a passenger directly to their credit card all almost all concessions that are given to riders are done in the form of credits to the passengers uber account. So if you have a no show and this passenger emails disputing the charge uber gives the $5.00 back top the passenger in the form of a $5.00 credit to their account and then takes the $5.00 off of your driver statement. The way they steal from you is that $5.00 that you made never is actually returned to the customer and uber never loses out on their 20 percent. The only one who loses out is the driver who gets nothing. it's a violation of the partner statement and illegal but it's the type of case no lawyer would ever touch because of the risk and cost involved of taking on such a case. This is one of those things that only the federal government could afford to take on. So that's why uber it's so liberal about giving customers "refunds" all the are doing is giving your money to a different driver and of course keeping the money you made them. uber never losses.


Whatever CSR is giving the customer a credit and then taking away your $5 needs to be smacked upside the head because they're being idiotic. A credit is given to see if the customer will drop the subject and go away, and they have to use Uber again in order to get the benefit of that credit. It's a favorite tactic. If they protest, then a CSR will look more closely to see if the cancel fee is warranted, per policy. No shows are easy. If the time between arrival and cancellation is at least 5 minutes, we tell the rider to go pound sand. It's much nicer than the previous policy of "Eh, just give it to 'em whenever they complain".

Can't argue with you about refunds though.


----------



## Eddyyong66 (May 14, 2015)

...I am in the middle of solving a case with uber which is about missing more than three trips in one day: 22 fare(1.8 x), 19.33 fare(1.9 x) , 10 fare and then my last trip is around 6 dollars( 1.3 x). These trips all happened between the hour of 8:48 pm to 12:30am. So my suspicion started by noticing I couldn't check my statement which I almost always do for the past seven months working for uber.May 12,2015 ..I couldn't login for my statement after 8pm ..at first I thought maybe it would be ok by The following day which was Wednesday . Well, it did but my statement was incomplete.. It only shows the trips from11:30am to 8:48pm ..so I emailed uber about it..uber did found one more trip at 11:06pm after almost a day but still there are still more missing trips...including my two big fare trips for that day.And my suspicion became worried after one of the guy work for uber email me back saying that I didn't have any surged rides which I clearly had three after I emailed them again about my missing trips..I got even more worried after I checked this forum..I found out I am not the only one..and The most scared part is just within a few mins after I found couple of my missing trips by clicked the "uber help" link under the uber work's name ... Those trips disappeared on me...the end.....ps: I have 2048 trips in 6 month and I just hope uber would solve my problem nicely by giving my trip back..


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

5/12 had issues for pretty much everyone. Most of the trips have been updated, but several drivers are reporting a missing trip. Just drove the passenger of my missing trip again today, his trips from 5/12 are missing on his side as well.


----------



## MarsBars (May 14, 2015)

I'm missing a trip from May 2nd and have contacted Uber countless times and still haven't received my money. It's been so frustrating.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Aside from 1 missing trip from yesterday I've never had a missing trip. I'm probably close to 3000 trips, so it is at least an uncommon occurrence.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

no missing trips, that ive noticed
although as of today all my trips are in mixed order in the trip history (on phone)


----------



## Eddyyong66 (May 14, 2015)

*SURGE trips completely deleted (missing from my statement!*
Discussion in 'Complaints' started by GrumpyCat, Jan 18, 2015. This is the kinda post made me worried...


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

startin trouble said:


> I've been reading these threads for awhile (mainly for entertainment purposes) and am constantly amazed how some who complain about uber are clueless. Here is what you should know and what you should be furious about.
> Uber is not stupid enough to out and out steal fares from you, but they do steal from you everyday and here is how they do it. They do it with refunds and no shows. Uber only under the rarest of rare circumstances will refund a passenger directly to their credit card all almost all concessions that are given to riders are done in the form of credits to the passengers uber account. So if you have a no show and this passenger emails disputing the charge uber gives the $5.00 back top the passenger in the form of a $5.00 credit to their account and then takes the $5.00 off of your driver statement. The way they steal from you is that $5.00 that you made never is actually returned to the customer and uber never loses out on their 20 percent. The only one who loses out is the driver who gets nothing. it's a violation of the partner statement and illegal but it's the type of case no lawyer would ever touch because of the risk and cost involved of taking on such a case. This is one of those things that only the federal government could afford to take on. So that's why uber it's so liberal about giving customers "refunds" all the are doing is giving your money to a different driver and of course keeping the money you made them. uber never losses.


Verrry interesting.
Thanks for that insight.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1 /@B4andafter: Ahoy & Welcome
> to the UP.net Forums
> from Sunny and Getting Sticky Marco
> Island on Florida's Wild SouthWest Coast.
> ...


Trouble must be a man because a woman would have profiled younger.


----------

